
The Samsung Android tablet that will never access the Internet - finid
http://linuxbsdos.com/2016/11/05/the-samsung-android-tablet-that-will-never-access-the-internet/
======
LordWinstanley
I thank the lord i lived long enough to see that article published. Possibly
the most interesting thing I have ever read in my life.

TL;DR; Man buys tablet to use as a camera, so turns wi-fi off. Decides to
share this momentous event with HN.

